# where best place did you go to travel?



## laura66kep (Jan 24, 2012)

*where best place did you go to travel? *


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Mexican Hat, UT.


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

Rome


----------



## pipistrel (Dec 16, 2010)

Aleppo, Syria!


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Hongkong


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

India


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

Baltics


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

HK


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yosemite National Park


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This thread should be :lock:

The thread starter is a troll creating non-sense and off-topic threads!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

In Brazil:
1. *Fortaleza*
2. *Beto Carrero World, Balneário Camboriú*
3. *Florianópolis*
4. *Rio de Janeiro*
5. *Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha*
6. *Iguazu Falls*
7. *Brasilia*
8. *Natal*
9. *Belém*
10. *Curitiba*

In the world:
1. *Paris*
2. *Tokyo*
3. *New York*


----------



## Pradable (Jan 20, 2012)

1. *Chilean/Argentinian Patagonia*

2. *Santa Catarina State, Brazil*

3. *Quebec City, Canada*

4. *New York, US*

5. *Bolivian/peruvian altiplane... machu Picchu*


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Finland, Slovenia, Venice, Malaysia, Switzerland


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

^^Is that you NordikNerd?
You've been to some really beautiful places.


----------



## mxpvn (Jan 28, 2012)

Aleppo, Syria!


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Orionol said:


> ^^Is that you NordikNerd?
> You've been to some really beautiful places.


Thanks that's me on that first photo, the older person is a friend of mine.



Venice 2008


Visiting the Jim Morrison grave at the Pére La Chaise cemetary, Paris 2009

I always travel by train & ferry (ferry because I'm from Sweden) No air travel, I hate flying. My favorite travel destinations Paris & Venice.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Rome. I absolutely fell head over heels in love with this city. Of course I love other cities, and would prefer to live in them, but Rome is a place I'll continue to visit as long as I live. It's superb.


----------

